# insulating steel beam



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

It will a condensing surface if it is thermally bridged to outside and cold.

How much do you need to insulate (i.e. how many square feet of the exposed beam are there)?


----------



## adomig (Dec 7, 2013)

*steel beam*

It is not exposed . it is insulated with wool and covered with gyproc but no vapour barier


----------



## michelclarke (Oct 26, 2013)

Condensation problems can occur in older building where the use of the building changes. The interior may be humidified during cold weather. In these cases, the moisture content of the air may be high enough to raise the dew point above the temperature of the steel plate and condensation will occur.


----------



## adomig (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks for your response. I will follow it up closely for a short while and see.


----------

